
Researchers find 'night owl' gene variant - denzil_correa
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/night-owl-gene-1.4069398
======
memracom
This seems to be in the genes analyzed by 23andme

While logged into your 23andme account, open a new tab and type this URL
[https://codegen.eu](https://codegen.eu) It will ask permission to copy your
raw data, and then identify a huge number of scientific papers that discuss
your genes. You can filter it on terms like CRY1 or circadian to get a short
list of papers that may be of interest.

Requires some smarts to figure out all the biomedical and genomics jargon but
well worth it to understand your own genes better.

